# Just-in-Case update;



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I gave the 53 'S' series to my son-in-law. He has been working on it, trying to get it back in service. 
It's going to take some work, but he's up to the challenge. 
He's not worried about 'pretty'. He just needs to move some dirt. 
it served me well. I'm glad that he has taken an interest in it.
He saved it's life. I was running out of options.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, The carb that was stolen has been replaced. It now runs again. 
The rusty wheel is off and a replacement ordered.

Hydraulic pump is getting a rebuild and all lines replaced.
The gas tank was still clean and radiator full of green liquid.

Generator being replaced by a GM (1) wire alternator. 
New plugs and wires coming soon.

It will be more than a lawn decoration soon.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Back on all 4 wheels and getting a brush paint job with rustolium. Carb and starter at the re builder's place. He's still working on it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where are the pics, cub ???lol !


----------

